# Interlnk



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

can the interlnk program install
via the interlink cable,
on to another computer?

And which one is svr ?
the guest or the host?

I found this explanation of putting interlnk
on to a computer that doesn't already have it
on, but i am a bit confused by it. Perhaps
someone could explain what it means.

http://vernon.frazee.net/ms-dos/6.22/help/interlnk.exe.htm

****************************

/LOW

Loads the INTERLNK.EXE device driver
into conventional memory, even if the
upper memory area is available. By
default, INTERLNK.EXE is loaded into
the upper memory area if the upper
memory area is available.

****************************

To start with, is it talking about two computers,
loading from one, to the other ???
Or is it not??
Is it just talking about loading into ram on
the same computer??

Regards, John


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
Hey John,

*can the interlnk program install 
via the interlink cable, 
on to another computer?*

Nope. INTERSVR.EXE must be on both computers and
loaded in the config.sys file.

*And which one is svr ? 
the guest or the host?*

The server is the computer being accessed from the
master or client. This setup only works one direction,
you can't access both ways. The master ALWAYS
reads the server drives.

Here's a batch file I posted that can be used on two
boot diskettes and allows you to choose either computer
as master or slave (there's also settings that must
be in the config.sys file). It's for use with a null-modem
serial (com port) cable:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=509394#post509394

INTERLNK/INTERSVR should also work on a parallel
port cable, but I've never tried it.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mac,

Could you have a look at this thread,

http://forums.techguy.org/t93663/sd4d4332c4f45a30af9c76c6e60dba2ca.html

Any advice would be welcome.
Regards, John


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
Well, I looked at it... 

He prolly needs someone with some laptop
experience, and I have virtually none.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mac,

Well im no genius, yet anyway, which is why i'm
still kicking around this interlnk thing.

I found this page which mentions how it can be done
without using the floppy drives. I have put the
relevant section here, but i still get confused
about what is described here:

***************************************************
If you haven't the luxury of compatible diskette drives,
INTERSVR can install a copy of itself on a remote machine.
Connect the two computers via the seven wire null
modem cable. On the client, enter the command:

INTERSVR /RCOPY

The program will prompt you for the COM port number
of the other (host) machine. Highlight either COM1
or COM2 and press Enter.

On the host machine, enter the commands:

MODE COM1:2400,n,8,1,p
CTTY COM1

Replace 'COM1' with 'COM2' above as necessary.

The INTERSVR program will copy itself to the host machine.

***************************************************

This came from:

http://www.rosebiz.com/linkup.html

If you could please have a look and let me know if this
is describing putting a DOS program on to a second 
computer from a first computer.
In the case i am thinking of, the second computer will
not have DOS on it.

John


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________
Hmmm... good question about the *RCOPY*
parameter. While "RCOPY" *is* in the DOS 6.20
help file, it also says:

*You must install the INTERLNK.EXE device driver
before you can use the INTERLNK and INTERSVR
commands.*

I assumed INTERLNK.EXE had to be loaded on both,
but perhaps it only has to be loaded (via config.sys)
on the MASTER computer to copy it to the other one.

BTW, this is ONLY referring to the INTERLINK/INTERSVR
program... it's not going to work any ANY computer
if DOS isn't already installed on that computer.

Sorry, I've just never used the "RCOPY" command... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hmmm ...

Cheers Mac,

I think i get it now.

The bit you mention as a "By-The-Way":
****
BTW ... it's not going to work any ANY computer 
if DOS isn't already installed on that computer. 
****
That would seem to be a necessary condition for
using dos, that is, that it should be on the computer
at both ends of the wire link. 

This was clearly written by someone who knows that.
Unfortunately, it is intended as an explanation to
people who don't know that.
So it really should be made clear.
Because when you dont know,
then you get told it will copy itself on,
you are liable to think just that.

I see now that it will only copy itself on
if DOS is already there.

Thanks for clearing that up.

It seems the whole Interlnk/Intersvr thing depends on it. 

Regards, John


----------

